# 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 4: Houston Rockets @ Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[1-2]*


*ENERGYSOLUTIONS ARENA
Saturday, 4/26
10:30 PM ET
ESPN*​


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Rockets reclaim homecourt! :read:














*


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

nothing against Utah or its fans but *I F***ING HATE AK-47 RIGHT NOW!* did you guys see him doing the same thing again on game 3 in the closing seconds throwing his hands up and stuff like he did in game 2 enough of this already fricking play basketball and not trying to win a Oscar. F***ING HATE THAT CRAP.


http://www.clutchfans.net/multimedia/


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

AK-47 loves to flop when the game is down to the wire. We need to win Game 4 so that we can even the series.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am hyped for this game.

Its on at 12:30pm Sunday in Sydney
Its 12:45 pm Saturday in Sydney today.

Graduation ceremony for friends (I got 1 semester left).
So I will probably get home like 6am. Which means I get 6 hours sleep then i wake up and watch this.

I cant wait. LOL how to blow 24 hours


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> nothing against Utah or its fans but *I F***ING HATE AK-47 RIGHT NOW!* did you guys see him doing the same thing again on game 3 in the closing seconds throwing his hands up and stuff like he did in game 2 enough of this already fricking play basketball and not trying to win a Oscar. F***ING HATE THAT CRAP.
> 
> 
> http://www.clutchfans.net/multimedia/


Same here, that stuff just doesn't belong to the basketballcourt. It's freaking ridicilous that stuff like that can actually decide a game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well they tipped off, but the ATL-BOS game is still going on right now...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well they took advantage of Tmac getting taped up... Dang it


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AK tried to flop again, but refs didnt buy it...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well we got back into it. Up by 2 at the end of the 1st Q


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is a close game. Could have been a good indication of what the first 2 games could have been


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

anyone even here?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

alright, we are getting back into this. lets make it close going into the 4th


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

5 down heading into the fourth is manageable. We need to come back and win this.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

how the **** are they gonna call that foul on scola?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tmac needs to ****ing convert those ****ing free throws


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

great D, just couldn't execute on offense... Bobby Jackson sucked crap. 

Well at least we're proving that we can beat these guys.... 3 straight wins against Utah? not out of the question....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we need size on the boards and a guy to score in the post.

If only we had some sort of giant, 7'6" chinese man


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn

Look at the box score, and look at our 2nd quarter performance. The Rockets season just evaporated in the 7+ minutes without a FG.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> we need size on the boards and a guy to score in the post.
> 
> If only we had some sort of giant, 7'6" chinese man


I get it

Oh for a minute there I thought you were talking about Big Z or Rik Smiths


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I get it
> 
> Oh for a minute there I thought you were talking about Big Z or Rik Smiths


No, some giant chinese guy couldnt be as a good as big z or smits.
When is the last time you saw some giant chinese man dive to the floor after a loose ball?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

... or show some emotion on the court?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*This game was painful to watch.:brokenhea

Referees win it once again!:azdaja:

we were not agressive at all! so winnable game.*


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

We had Landry and Battier boxing-out there?? We should've put Deke and Hayes there to get the rebound. That way could've at least TRY to tie or win the game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If we made some FTs we would've won.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

TMac jacking up those contested long range shots early in the shot clock, just when momentum was on our side in the 3rd quarter :thumbdown:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Good shots by Battier and Rafer. If only we got that rebound Okur got, we would have had a chance.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WhoRocks said:


> TMac jacking up those contested long range shots early in the shot clock, just when momentum was on our side in the 3rd quarter :thumbdown:


And Bobby Jacksons 1-10 shooting night.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> And Bobby Jacksons 1-10 shooting night.


A lot of those werent even close


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's very disappointing that the Rockets couldn't even the series. This really put on the pressure.


----------

